# a revamped 10g & newly set-up 33g



## sherizard (Jul 11, 2011)

Joining this forum definitely inspired me to liven up my drab looking 10g planted tank.  I was getting bored with it so i just had to rescape. It's gone through some changes since I got it. I think I'm going to leave it alone for a while as I like this set-up a lot.

January 2011:









March 2011:









Current:









As you can see, I took out that big hunk of wood as it was taking too much space. I really wanted a heavily planted look so I added a few more plants. I also replaced the inert river sand with fluval stratum and rearranged the plants around.

Flora:
Green Cabomba
Pygmy Chain Sword
Brazilian Microsword
Cryptoryne beckettii
Vallisneria americana
Moss Ball
Rotala indica
Rotala nanjeshan
Hygrophila polysperma
Cardamine lyrata
Sword plant

Fauna: (a little overstocked)
3 Green Cories
5 Ember Tetras
4 Kuhli Loach
5 Red Cherry Shrimp
6 Glowlight Tetras

Now here's my newly set up 30g low light, low tech planted tank. I'm looking to spice it up with more plants but I know my options are limited due to lighting restrictions. Right now I think I have at least 1 watt/gallon. I really want it to have that heavily planted look so I can hide that filter and heater. Any plant suggestions? Also, would I need to add CO2 if it's a low light tank? 










Flora:
Java Moss
Anubias nana
Amazon Sword
a few Crypts
left over Cardamine lyrata and Rotala Nanjeshan from my 10g

Fauna:
5 black tetra

Any suggestions, comments, etc are welcome as I am new to planted tanks! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

your tanks look awesome dude. nice aqua-scaping. I would say that any co2 is better then non.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Really like the setup 

I agree with trance, any co2 is better then none. In my first 29g low light plant tank (1wpg) I added a hagen unit. It made huge difference and was also able to carry some higher requirement plants that wouldn't have made it otherwise. The harder plants didn't 'prosper', but they lived a long time and looked healthy. You just reminded me I have to dig that unit up for my 25g.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice and simple!


----------



## sherizard (Jul 11, 2011)

DaFishMan said:


> Really like the setup
> 
> I agree with trance, any co2 is better then none. In my first 29g low light plant tank (1wpg) I added a hagen unit. It made huge difference and was also able to carry some higher requirement plants that wouldn't have made it otherwise. The harder plants didn't 'prosper', but they lived a long time and looked healthy. You just reminded me I have to dig that unit up for my 25g.


thank you! i think i'll wait a bit to see if i need to add some DIY CO2. so far the plants are growing and i've been dosing excel every other day. though, i've read somewhere that the higher the wattage/gallon the more CO2 is required. Depending on my budget, i'm sure the 33g will end up as a high tech tank in the end.


----------



## sherizard (Jul 11, 2011)

*another tank update*

So it's been a few weeks and i've added more plants to my 33g and upped the lighting by buying a dual lamp aquatic life T5 HO. Hopefully, the plants grow out and I get to have dense looking tank.  That dinky 24inch T8 bulb was not cutting it for me.

No CO2 as of yet, though, just been dosing Excel daily.









The amazon sword has sprouted a bunch of leaves before i upgraded the lighting so that was kinda exciting. Also, the java moss is starting to fill in.



















I want to add amano shrimps in this tank however i have lots of tetras and I'm worried that they may not be compatible. Would it be okay or not? Suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I had amanos with a number of small fish fish they're pretty good at holding their own. They will need hiding spots the fish cannot get in for when they molt.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

nice tank bud


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looking solid.. me likey


----------



## sherizard (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks everyone for the comments... i actually added pressurized co2 to my 33g and the growth has been insane. the ruffled sword sprouted new leaves and got bigger and the tiger lotus sprouted a whole bunch of new leaves. very exciting stuff. i'll be posting pictuers soon.


----------



## sherizard (Jul 11, 2011)

oh.. and i forgot to metion the HC "cuba" melted. i'm not too sure why.. i mean i have good lighting and all and i'm also using co2.


----------

